# protection training on my own?no partner no classes...



## wolfblood (Jun 14, 2015)

hi...i want to start training my gsd female at 5 mo for protection...she is already very active...and also agressive..and a perfect guard dog for home....i want to train her further...for protection and also perfect guarding...so she barks on anytime on anyone when i command her,,so she attacks any person whom i want her..and can know when their is trouble and make action on her own...the problem is here in our city there is not dog kennel or dog class..infact i think not in whole country that i know of and we are in remote area,,,,and i dont have anyone who can assist me so there is only me and anna my gsd female...she already barks on door knocking or when i make any weird sound when she cant see me...and barks and jumps alot when sees a cat or birds inside house...outside home she does not mess with anything..but she gets friendly to many people outside.....how can i train her for protection and attacking?remember it is only me and my dog?thank you so much...i want her to be professionaly trained protection dog....thank you....any suggestions,videos,are welcomed....and she still disobeys me some times....


----------



## Pioneer53 (May 5, 2006)

She is a baby, slow down. She will not be a full adult in body and mind until 24 months of age. Take your time and do it right.

Being friendly with strangers is not a problem at this age. You want her to grow up to be confident and ignore her surroundings unless asked. She should not be barking and attacking everything she sees, period. Free puppy videos: https://leerburg.com/flix/category.php?categoryid=26

First you need to start with building a relationship with her and then work together with her on obedience. https://university.leerburg.com/Master/view/mcid/6/view/self 

Watch everything you can by Michael Ellis & Forrest Micke. There are free videos, streaming videos and DVDs you can purchase: https://leerburg.com/flix/index.php 

There are more of their very good online courses you can sign up for and work through with your pup: https://university.leerburg.com/


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Pioneer53 said:


> She is a baby, slow down. She will not be a full adult in body and mind until 24 months of age. Take your time and do it right.
> 
> Being friendly with strangers is not a problem at this age. You want her to grow up to be confident and ignore her surroundings unless asked. She should not be barking and attacking everything she sees, period. Free puppy videos: https://leerburg.com/flix/category.php?categoryid=26
> 
> ...


Good post.

If you're not a pro, don't try to train your own dog in protection. You're looking for trouble.

A German Shepherd who is bonded with the family will naturally be protective when they are grown -- yep, 24 months.

A friendly pup will more likely be a confident dog.

People that fear dogs will give a GSD wide berth and those that don't, can injure any dog.

No dog is match for a gun.

Please get professional help.


----------



## Pioneer53 (May 5, 2006)

> ...the problem is here in our city there is not dog kennel or dog class..infact i think not in whole country that i know of and we are in remote area,,,,and i dont have anyone who can assist me so there is only me and anna my gsd female......remember it is only me and my dog?thank you so much...i want her to be professionaly trained protection dog....thank you....any suggestions,videos,are welcomed....


Thanks Anne. Don't think anyone can go wrong with Ellis and Micke... 

Just wanted to highlight that the poster mentions there is very little to no professional help in his country. Hope the links will be of help to him and his pup Anna.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Uh "NO just "NO!" The shelters are already full of human aggressive, fear biters! They don't need another one!

If you want a protection trained dog... work with a club and learn!

Buy a fully trained dog!

Buy a gun!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Be careful, too, of who you have do this. But certainly not you without a trainer.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

IMO it is impossible to properly train your own dog in protection. Real protection anyway. The last thing I want is my dog thinking it's ok to bite me under any circumstance. Not to mention, protection is a team effort. If I'm playing the "bad guy" then how much conflict am I creating between my dog and myself.

Where is your general location?


----------



## wolfblood (Jun 14, 2015)

thank you all....you were really helpfull...i cant write your names in this one paragraph to thank you...and i know iknow that a pupp is a pupp...protection training is only succesfull when done after 1.5 years old...and i did not actually mean to train her for a war...infact like a guard dog and so she would be my guard outside...trust me guys..people here say that gsds are stupid...they cant fight,they are poor,just for beauty and a little barking...well it is very wrong...i also want to show everybody that a gsd is more than their stupid,stubborn and rabid dog breeds..and i mean it...b/c a dog who can kill his own owner is not a dog...and here are no guns,not people killing each other,very social,very friendly...i think i should have said more of a guard dog for home,,,and outside to,,,so that she would follow me anywhere ,and she would not be scared of high sounds and people scaring her and guys throwing stones at her,and couple of bullterrier dogs would not kill her...annd it all happens here...and most important here there are a lot of robberies happening at night and somehow dogs let the robbers go and dont even bark..of course i dont want anna to do the same...many gsd of other people also did it b/c they were just agressive not protection dogs...and guys if our dog bites someone like an intruder it is not a problem both for us and legally....well here is the part that is base of my wishes that fixed 1 year ago one of my neighbour guy was killed at 12 pm at day....i dont wanna get killed like this b/c my dog will think the killer of a friend and then it is over...i want my dog to take our protection as duty so that she does not run off with shepherd a guy to guard his sheep..


----------



## wolfblood (Jun 14, 2015)

thank you guys...i know a lot about dogs here...well right now i am asking you about advanced stuff and there are a couple of guys asking me for helo about their dogs in generall...so long story ver short..is there any thing i can do to star building a wanna be protection,loyal and guard dog inside my 5mo gsd female baby pupp???and thank you for your advices..i am not gonna force my dog anyway so dont worry...is their anyway that in future m pupp does not get used to someone who visits a lot...and bark everytime her???but she gets friendly..even if i say get them she just looks at me and remains silent but barks at everything else and everytime she is not supposed to bark???thats it.....gsds adults or pupps and human babies below 6 are same...and she actually attacks me like in real and even bites but knowingly very softly when we play and also when she is in play mode..she has a lot of prey drive..she is obedient,active and guarding and aggressive when strangers come..she has all the qualities found in gsd working with military.,so i did not want her abilities and talents to go in vain just like what is happening to me....and how long will she have her gay tail???that is all i want to know


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

You should check out some of the Bart Bellon stuff. You won't learn much from a 5 minute clip but it'll give you some techniques to give more intensity. He has a few hours of discussions at seminars as well on the tube which are worth listening to. 

Please note that he is a trained professional and is teaching his dog do a lot of skills and building up the dog from a young pup to be tough and expressive but under serious control. If you aim for ferocious barking with out the control you can be in danger of getting redirected on. In general you should go back to basics and read some schutzhund and protection dog manuals and see what training is involved. Dog behavior and training methods are essential to anybody interested in training. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvPY3KpL2h8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kctgWNTWft0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZtY5whRpT4


----------



## WesS (Apr 10, 2015)

> thank you guys...i know a lot about dogs here...well right now i am asking you about advanced stuff and there are a couple of guys asking me for helo about their dogs in generall...so long story ver short..is there any thing i can do to star building a wanna be protection,loyal and guard dog inside my 5mo gsd female baby pupp???and thank you for your advices..i am not gonna force my dog anyway so dont worry...is their anyway that in future m pupp does not get used to someone who visits a lot...and bark everytime her???but she gets friendly..even if i say get them she just looks at me and remains silent but barks at everything else and everytime she is not supposed to bark???thats it.....gsds adults or pupps and human babies below 6 are same...and she actually attacks me like in real and even bites but knowingly very softly when we play and also when she is in play mode..she has a lot of prey drive..she is obedient,active and guarding and aggressive when strangers come..she has all the qualities found in gsd working with military.,so i did not want her abilities and talents to go in vain just like what is happening to me....and how long will she have her gay tail???that is all i want to know


Im only going to answer this because I think the more experienced people just probably don't feel like explaining everything over and over. 
You cant do real protection work alone. Not all GSD's have the drive and breeding to be exactly what you feel a GSD is. No they are not all tough dogs. Breeding lines matter. Lineage matters.
Start with engagement. Do some obedience. If you are serious about protection you will need to get hands on help. You will need to find a club or a trainer.
Stay away from the idea of protection completely is the best advice I can give you. Especially now that it is young. Dont expect it to come naturally. Dont incentivise it. There is nothing for you or your family to gain with the way you are thinking.

Gay tail? Seriously? What does that even mean? That it curls?
How do you know your dog has 'military dog qualities'? What gsd lines is the dog from?




> thank you all....you were really helpfull...i cant write your names in this one paragraph to thank you...and i know iknow that a pupp is a pupp...protection training is only succesfull when done after 1.5 years old...and i did not actually mean to train her for a war...infact like a guard dog and so she would be my guard outside...trust me guys..people here say that gsds are stupid...they cant fight,they are poor,just for beauty and a little barking...well it is very wrong...i also want to show everybody that a gsd is more than their stupid,stubborn and rabid dog breeds..and i mean it...b/c a dog who can kill his own owner is not a dog...and here are no guns,not people killing each other,very social,very friendly...i think i should have said more of a guard dog for home,,,and outside to,,,so that she would follow me anywhere ,and she would not be scared of high sounds and people scaring her and guys throwing stones at her,and couple of kuchi or local bullterrier dogs would not kill her...annd it all happens here...and most important here there are a lot of robberies happening at night and somehow dogs let the robbers go and dont even bark..ofcourse i dont want anna to do the same...many gsd of other people also did it b/c they were just agressive not protection dogs...and guys if our dog bites someone like an intruder it is not a problem both for us and legally....well here is the part that is base of my wishes that fixed 1 year ago one of my neighbour guy was killed at 12 pm at day....i dont wanna get killed like this b/c my dog will think the killer of a friend and then it is over...i want my dog to take our protection as duty so that she does not run off with shepherd a guy to guard his sheep..


Well some GSD's dont have fight drive. I think some of your countrymen are very right on that. And yes a lot of GSD's are being bred more specifically for 'beauty' or confirmation. They are called Show lines. Although not always the case. Most show lines are not capable of military work. Its a completely different type of dog they use under the 'gsd' banner.


----------



## WesS (Apr 10, 2015)

Here is a basic idea. Not protection work but it does intimidate and put dog on alert. Very easy to train.

I have a 'whos there command'. Basically just reward alertness. When the dog hears something. (I can manipulate/create a sound myself in the beggining) You can notice the ears go up. I just say 'whos there' And reward his reaction. In fact i don't even have to reward it, its self rewarding most of the time. If I hear something peculiar and I want dog to investigate it, when i say 'whos there' the dog goes into full alert and starts barking and chasing the sound and what is happening. If nothing is there he still goes into full alert trying to pick something up.

This is not an agression or protection command. But it does have the 'intimidation factor'.


----------



## wolfblood (Jun 14, 2015)

WesS said:


> Here is a basic idea. Not protection work but it does intimidate and put dog on alert. Very easy to train.
> 
> I have a 'whos there command'. Basically just reward alertness. When the dog hears something. (I can manipulate/create a sound myself in the beggining) You can notice the ears go up. I just say 'whos there' And reward his reaction. In fact i don't even have to reward it, its self rewarding most of the time. If I hear something peculiar and I want dog to investigate it, when i say 'whos there' the dog goes into full alert and starts barking and chasing the sound and what is happening. If nothing is there he still goes into full alert trying to pick something up.
> 
> This is not an agression or protection command. But it does have the 'intimidation factor'.


Thanks for your advice sir both this and previous criticsizing article....dont take it personally...and intimidation factor is already here...i even made a video of her 1 month ago...over sounds....and about me and gsds here..i can just say one thing...gsds,dog owners,dog's work,dog's food,dog,s structure,dog's behaviur is very different from gsds that we see on internet when we type gsd on google...and even the law is very different...as you may have not noticed where our home is it is very lonely area like no people here...and a lot of robberies,so an agressive dog is not a problem..and she is also the daughter of a bitch and dog owned by military major or colonel...and he got them from army...1 minute away from me is the farm of a national inteligence major who also has gsds so by comparing those and mine with previous gsds we had i concludedthat they are alot different in all aspects...and we had small dogs and others which were more agressive than pitbulls ..and they are used for fighting...so they were different from current dog...and i have interest in gsd now but before 1 year i knew no gsd so i am a student in the subject of gsds...in my two posts i asked for others experience with their dogs too...maybe b/c of my broken english people cant understand...and seriusly i dont understand wht others write..some parts i cant translate...i had to find the words from a book...


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

You just go to 'google translate' and you can translate the english into many languages including urdu, punjabi and arabic. 

You can write in those languages and then translate into english as well

Pretty handy


----------



## WesS (Apr 10, 2015)

> WesS said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a basic idea. Not protection work but it does intimidate and put dog on alert. Very easy to train.
> ...


No need to call me sir lol







but I can see you are humble and here to learn. So I hope some of the other posters give you some of their time. I sincerely hope you are not involved in dog fighting?

Just trying to put things in perspective..
I think the protection work most people do here is very precise. You simply can't do it alone.

Now if you just want a territorial naturally aggressive dog at everything I would advise against that. Will have to stop commenting on this as I don't have the knowledge to do so.
The second is probably easier to train but is probably a hazard. People usually use other breeds or use that level of aggressive behaviour to protect industrial facilities like a nuclear power plant.

It's not a dog you want to live with. 

My advise is to give your dog the best bond and relationship with you without going too far into serious protection work without guidance and some help. Many people will be naturally intimidated by a gsd simply barking at them. 

I really don't feel comfortable suggesting ways to achieve what you seem to want. It seems to be counter and complete opposite of everything I do with my dogs. From socialization to everything else.

My dogs are not protection trained. I will have to leave it to others to comment at this point.


----------



## wolfblood (Jun 14, 2015)

no...i am against dog fighting...it is strictly prohibited in our religion and law and also dogs are prohibited to....but people do it and also pig hunting and bear baiting...and we use sir in english to call someone with respecet....my english is not good..so i am unable to shorten things up...i am 16...and here dogs are chained all the time..result is agressiveness..but it is not protection..i want real guarding ability...all i want is how others gsd are??sorry if i cannot describe it clearly..and thats why i write a sorry for it at the end of poster....she is very obedient,i am her alpha,she barks on command,she attacks on command..i want to go ahead in her training...infact i wnt her just to be protective of me and family and house..that is why i posted in personal protection...i think it means a guard dog...thanks for your good suggestions.....i have sensitivity and others psychological problems and also i'm on medication..so i guess i also mind things a lot...and i am new to training dogs with love and reward..b/c previously i only new punishment method....


----------



## WesS (Apr 10, 2015)

It's always good to be a pioneer in your country







so I hope people help you reach your goals as best you can.

If you can find mentorship it is best. This is a good book to learn what protection work is about. Not to actually do it. But it gives a nice overview and is well written so you can better understand what they are essentially doing. How they work different drives in dog etc. It will give you a better idea of what it really entails to do protection and why you can't just jump right in by yourself.

http://www.amazon.com/Der-Schutzhund-The-Protection-Dog/dp/B0012H7B70

I also recommend this course since you will be self training. 
https://university.leerburg.com/Master/view/mcid/5/view/self

It's not on protection but it's a good place to start and build some fundamental knowledge. After all the dog is too young for protection work anyways.

English will be a challenge. But there is great information available in the English language, so mastering English will help you immensely.


----------



## wolfblood (Jun 14, 2015)

WesS said:


> It's always good to be a pioneer in your country
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks....


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

WesS said:


> Gay tail? Seriously? What does that even mean? That it curls?


" Gay tail " is a common term which has been used for years and years. " Gay tail" is not quite the same as a curled tail. The AKC uses this term as well...seriously.

Here's a couple links that should help you out.

Tails and other details

Glossary - American Kennel Club


SuperG


----------



## wolfblood (Jun 14, 2015)

SuperG said:


> " Gay tail " is a common term which has been used for years and years. " Gay tail" is not quite the same as a curled tail. The AKC uses this term as well...seriously.
> 
> Here's a couple links that should help you out.
> 
> ...


Thanks...didnt know about the gsd glossary before...so how long exactly does a gsd pupp has her or his tail as a gay tail?can it be after 1 year or again it is just puppy happy stuff not adult stuff???:hug:


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

> so how long exactly does a gsd pupp has her or his tail as a gay tail?can it be after 1 year or again it is just puppy happy stuff not adult stuff???:hug:


I do not know...maybe someone who does, can answer.


SuperG


----------



## wolfblood (Jun 14, 2015)

i must have known things about gsds as we had 7 gsd in my 16 years...something about them i did not notice well and others that i did were mostly forgotten after a surgery and those which still remained were gone b/c of last years stroke and heart attack season....i even made pictures of last 3 dogs after 2,2 days and put a date on them for record but lost the pics too....it is like losing my identity...and one of those dogs used to visit me in my dreams...i feel sad b/c all of them died...one of them died on the day when i was sure it was my time to leave the world..guess what i got up from the bed that day and my 3 months old decided for a sleep,long non ending sleep...even now sometimes i thonk that when i'm gonna wake up from sleep and look outside i am gonna find them....


----------



## wolfblood (Jun 14, 2015)

SuperG sir that is beautiful dog in your avatar or the picture shown above your every post,whatever it is called?is he or she yours?looks like huge.....


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Thanks, she's a keeper.....she's a WGSL with a bit of a coat. She's not huge but a bit over standard at 84 lbs/ 38 kg....and lean.

SuperG


----------



## WesS (Apr 10, 2015)

SuperG said:


> WesS said:
> 
> 
> > Gay tail? Seriously? What does that even mean? That it curls?
> ...


Nice to know . I thought there was some homophobia going on. Shows how little I know.

Thank you.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> hi...i want to start training my gsd female at 5 mo for protection...she is already very active...and also agressive..and a perfect guard dog for home....i want to train her further...for protection and also perfect guarding...so she barks on anytime on anyone when i command her,,so she attacks any person whom i want her..and can know when their is trouble and make action on her own...the problem is here in our city there is not dog kennel or dog class..infact i think not in whole country that i know of and we are in remote area,,,,and i dont have anyone who can assist me so there is only me and anna my gsd female...she already barks on door knocking or when i make any weird sound when she cant see me...and barks and jumps alot when sees a cat or birds inside house...outside home she does not mess with anything..but she gets friendly to many people outside.....how can i train her for protection and attacking?remember it is only me and my dog?thank you so much...i want her to be professionaly trained protection dog....thank you....any suggestions,videos,are welcomed....and she still disobeys me some times....


I don't think your dog is protective or agressive. The behaviour you describe indicates *emotional deficit*. You should exrcise her. 
Redirecting her instincts without a proper guidance may turn into something unexpected. Phisically restricted emotional dogs very often grow into beasts difficult to control when encouraged to express their emotions in situations in which any dog would show himself protective. As far as I understand, you want to raise a pet. Have you ever experienced anyone ever threatening you with a knife?


----------



## wolfblood (Jun 14, 2015)

David Taggart said:


> I don't think your dog is protective or agressive. The behaviour you describe indicates *emotional deficit*. You should exrcise her.
> Redirecting her instincts without a proper guidance may turn into something unexpected. Phisically restricted emotional dogs very often grow into beasts difficult to control when encouraged to express their emotions in situations in which any dog would show himself protective. As far as I understand, you want to raise a pet. Have you ever experienced anyone ever threatening you with a knife?


Thanks...my cousin was killed 1 year ago..his house is just next to ours...and a 25 yo guy attacked me in day when i was alone,, with sticks b/c i asked him to leave..he was a psychotic nutjob....a dog attacked us in our own house but was stopped with my fathers 1st gsd about 15 years ago and with help of 2 more people..that dog died next morning..fight continued more than half an hour after we succeded to throw that dog out of the house..and there are robberies..i think that is enough to convince me...and for the record we dont treat or keep dogs in your way it is completely different...i am sorry that the way you love your dogs we cannot b/c of religious things...so please for someone who will want to prove me wrong or something bad i am sorry.....i dont need her to be a schutzhund dog or a police dog just i want is to her is to protect my family and house by barking and attack if necessary and obeying my commands....and about training i have even trained to bark or look at something and attack with my face and hand gestures too...now i dont know what to do next?that was what i have been trying to ask...and i dont want a beast for me..i want her to be a beast for other people...no one visits us often so there are no friends...all i want is the whole procedure of training a dog how to become a guard protection dog....ok alright now i have known enough...no need to reply anymore.for me thread is closed.thanks to everybody...no hard feelings..good luck to you all with your dogs..enjoy them.. And i think no one will ever be to understand me b/c of our dog philosophy conflict..if you want to know about the conflict so just know we are not allowed to touch dogs .if we do nant eat until we wash our hands.so good bye..thread closed..


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am very sorry about your cousin. 

You are right. Most people on this board can not grasp how lives are lived in other parts of the world. I am one of them. I have lived quite protected in a very safe town for my whole life. I can't imagine what it's like to live somewhere different. 

My suggestion to you would be to have more than one breed. Property guard dogs, like a SA Boerbel, for the property and then a GSD in the house. An aggressive acting GSD is quite impressive. But in all honesty, it's going to be tough to truly train a dog in personal protection without help. 

But a property protection dog, one that does on naturally without training, may be a better idea. 

I wish you luck and safety.


----------



## WesS (Apr 10, 2015)

gsdsar said:


> I am very sorry about your cousin.
> 
> You are right. Most people on this board can not grasp how lives are lived in other parts of the world. I am one of them. I have lived quite protected in a very safe town for my whole life. I can't imagine what it's like to live somewhere different.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. More dogs. Probably property protection breeds like a boerbull is good.
Ovcharka also comes to mind. As does the kaegal.

Only socialising dog with immediate family can help.


----------



## wolfblood (Jun 14, 2015)

well...i dont know what is a borebel dog.... none of the dogs that are accepted as breeds in kennel clubs like akc,fci or ukc are found localy here axcept gsd.not in my vlage..in cities there are .pitbulls, (local to the coutry) bull terrier, (local) mastiff,gull dong,small hairy and short haired dogs,tazi,,only these are found in my city..even though it is very popular arround world..i dont need a highly agressive dog ..not the one who bits or disobeys me...and i am just a teenager of 16 years so my father is incharge he just likes one breed alsatian/gsd,others he does not like b/c they all are stubborn..and small ones keep getting bullied.i dont like them too...and it is true that needs of people living at the two corners of the earth are very different...i was just interested in training my dog...i think that by looking at training posibilities,and my family's ways of keeping a dog and other factors strongly make her being trained in protection is impossible..anyways thanks for everybodys comments and help...i guess all i need is a loyal,obedient,guard dog....maybe my own desire and question was wrong..thanks..so moving to the right thing...i know she is a pupp...any excercises which can make sure that she always remains loyal to me and a becomes guarding dog too...i really want to know and talk about different types of gsds...where should i start it???


----------



## WesS (Apr 10, 2015)

> well...i dont know what is a borebel dog.... none of the dogs that are accepted as breeds in kennel clubs like akc,fci or ukc are found localy here axcept gsd.not in my vlage..in cities there are .pitbulls, local bull terrier, local mastiff,gull dong,small hairy and short haired dogs,tazi,,only these are found in my city..even though it is very popular arround world..i dont need a highly agressive dog ..not the one who bits or disobeys me...and i am just a teenager of 16 years so my father is incharge he just likes one breed alsatian/gsd,others he does not like b/c they all are stubborn..and small ones keep getting bullied.i dont like them too...and it is true that needs of people living at the two corners of the earth are very different...i was just interested in training my dog...i think that by looking at training posibilities,and my family's ways of keeping a dog and other factors strongly make her being trained in protection is impossible..anyways thanks for everybodys comments and help...i guess all i need is a loyal,obedient,guard dog....maybe my own desire and question was wrong..thanks..so moving to the right thing...i know she is a pupp...any excercises which can make sure that she always remains loyal to me and a becomes guarding dog too...i really want to know and talk about different types of gsds...where should i start it???


I dont know what to tell you. We are going in circles now. I explained earlier why you cant exactly achieve what you want alone. (Obedience, Protection etc.) It does not just come naturally, its a big commitment and you need a knowledgeable helper, and somebody to guide you. What you are asking for is a big commitment. And you simply cant really do it alone. At least not efficiently or correctly. 

More dogs for the intimidation factor maybe and focusing on more guard type dogs. 

You say now you want it to attack on command and obey your commands... You dont realise that that is a conflict of drives. Its a big deal. It does not just come. People train years to be able to do that effectively. First to acquire correct knowledge and then also to pass it on to their dog. And people do it with expert guidance. There is a real chance to completely mess up the dog and your relationship to it. And to break it if you simply dont know what you are doing.

Personal self-defense maybe classes maybe? Maybe eventually train and learn to use a firearm (Maybe a bad idea due to your age and the fact that you stated you have some psycholoigical issues, rather discuss it with family).. Dont know what else to say really. 

You need a foundation in obedience training before you can even consider protection. Doing it on your own again is not possible. You could self educate and try achieve with a friend. Nothing is impossible. But its probably not worth your time commitment unless training dogs is a passion. 

You could also buy already trained protection dogs at a premium price.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

> I agree with this. More dogs. Probably property protection breeds like a boerbull is good.
> Ovcharka also comes to mind. As does the kaegal.


It's a Boerboel, and a Kangal, one is a huge mastiff and the other a huge livestock guardian dog. Neither are recommended for inexperienced owners. They would be rough dogs. I met some boerboels and the sheer size and power is awesome.

I'd say the guy will be ok with a GS and learn to train that first.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

MadLab said:


> It's a Boerboel, and a Kangal, one is a huge mastiff and the other a huge livestock guardian dog. Neither are recommended for inexperienced owners. They would be rough dogs. I met some boerboels and the sheer size and power is awesome.
> 
> I'd say the guy will be ok with a GS and learn to train that first.


I have owned a Boerboel and I am getting another pup this fall/winter. I also work with a Boerboel rescue in the states. They are wonderful dogs with the right owner and training. Correct to say not with a novice owner, but it can be done if you have a well bred BB.. they are powerful and motivated, but jsut on a whole different level than a GSD. They way I describe them, training wise, is that they want the trade off. "What do I get if I do this? What am I getting out of this?" Where my GSD was very much "what can I do for you?" I love them and can't wait to get my girl.

I think the GSD is going to be fine for the OP for what he is looking for. The biggest thing I would suggest is along with the others. Stop specifically looking for a protection trained dog. Start with the basic obedience and work from there. Take the next 2 years to get solid with OB. For what you are looking for, I would not socialize necessarily with a ton of people, but that means solid OB is a MUST. Just my opinion though. It's hard not having experience in those other countries. While I have been to a few of them, it still isn't the same as living there.


----------



## WesS (Apr 10, 2015)

MadLab said:


> > I agree with this. More dogs. Probably property protection breeds like a boerbull is good.
> > Ovcharka also comes to mind. As does the kaegal.
> 
> 
> ...


Funny enough I have seen boerbulls with every inexperienced owners being great relaxed family pets. Great with children etc.
Kids tugging on their ears and jumping on them. (Not a good idea). But I've seen it happen all the time with one family and their little kids in particular. And dog was so solid and unbothered.

Boerbulls were always shot immediately in the past for signs of owner/family aggression. 
It's a boer dog from the great trecks. Their breeding and selection was viciously strict. And it's only role was to protect the treckers and livestock and never show agression to the people it was raised with.

Now I'm not one of those people who think a pitbull is a nany dog etc. 

But given the situation of op. His experience with growing with dogs in past... The boerbull in particular (not sure about the other ones I mentioned). Is very manageable.

People think of it as a vicious killer. But it's not. Its no lion. It's just a bit more protective naturally of its property and family towards strangers. and has a lot of raw power. I don't think it's any harder to manage than a gsd


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

WesS said:


> Funny enough I have seen boerbulls with every inexperienced owners being great relaxed family pets. Great with children etc.
> Kids tugging on their ears and jumping on them. (Not a good idea). But I've seen it happen all the time with one family and their little kids in particular. And dog was so solid and unbothered.
> 
> Boerbulls were always shot immediately in the past for signs of owner/family aggression.
> ...


I say experienced and maybe should have said educated... I agree with you. They are love bugs  Just my experiences.. All the Boerboels I have met and helped place have been wonderful dogs. I haven't had personal experience with a "bad" BB but have talked with those who have. In that regard, it is like any other breed, you need to do your research and be willing to put the effort into them.. They are certainly not a breed that a first time dog owner should experiment with without knowledge, to say the least.. again JMO and experience. They are indeed very protective of family and property more so than I have seen in many other breeds and people need to be aware of that.


----------



## wolfblood (Jun 14, 2015)

thank you wess and everybody...i have decided to let go of protection training thing....i guess she is better on her own....my father will take care of her.since he is the owner of our gsd..and no need to reply with protection training advices anymore....seriously you guys take dogs very seriously....i will follow what my father will want to do with her...b/c he is the one who has owned more than 20 purebred dogs.surely he knows more than me..we will only work on her obedience and nothing else not the crazy stuff..thanks to all of you for letting me know that protection training can only be done by a trainer in a class....it was nice knowing your opinion.....sorry if anyone's time got wasted b//c of my post...well no need to waste anymore..as far as i think forums are for wasting it in helping somebody with their dogs...take care.goodbye


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

> thank you wess and everybody...i have decided to let go of protection training thing....i guess she is better on her own....my father will take care of her.since he is the owner of our gsd..and no need to reply with protection training advices anymore....seriously you guys take dogs very seriously....i will follow what my father will want to do with her...b/c he is the one who has owned more than 20 purebred dogs.surely he knows more than me..we will only work on her obedience and nothing else not the crazy stuff..thanks to all of you for letting me know that protection training can only be done by a trainer in a class....it was nice knowing your opinion.....sorry if anyone's time got wasted b//c of my post...well no need to waste anymore..as far as i think forums are for wasting it in helping somebody with their dogs...take care.goodbye


We wouldn't have replied if we thought we were wasting out time  I am glad you came to a conclusion. Stick around and read some stuff on here if you like. SO much to learn in this place!! Oh, and some of us are here for just play too  not all seriousness!


----------



## wolfblood (Jun 14, 2015)

wyoung2153 said:


> We wouldn't have replied if we thought we were wasting out time  I am glad you came to a conclusion. Stick around and read some stuff on here if you like. SO much to learn in this place!! Oh, and some of us are here for just play too  not all seriousness!


Thank you..i am not leaving..just by reading today and remembering some lacal dog being destructive incidents..i knew one thing..if mess up with a gsd or any other aggression capable dog with bad rushy training they become wild and rabid type dogs...so i am not gonna do anything like it...instead i will focus on my pupp's health and her being safe...i am sure when she will become an adult she can guard naturaly...and we may get another pupp too..so a pair is always to be afraid of....trust me i did not want to just destroy her i was just asking and gaining experience...and gsd forum is very good for new dog owners and even old ones b/c you get experience from people all over the globe...:hug:


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

usama hassan said:


> and gsd forum is very good for new dog owners and even old ones b/c you get experience from people all over the globe...:hug:


You are correct. You have a unique situation compared to most in this forum and I appreciate your desires to want to train your dog in protection work. Hopefully, your original question will be answered about training by yourself and maybe the help of a friend. I bet it can be done and hopefully someone can help you out from this forum.


SuperG


----------



## wolfblood (Jun 14, 2015)

SuperG said:


> You are correct. You have a unique situation compared to most in this forum and I appreciate your desires to want to train your dog in protection work. Hopefully, your original question will be answered about training by yourself and maybe the help of a friend. I bet it can be done and hopefully someone can help you out from this forum.
> 
> 
> SuperG


Thanks superg...i am also also starting to think my situation is extra unique and maybe weird for all...our dogs are not allowed to sit with us,go inside our rooms..only chained or just left alone roaming the whole village..are fed with human food,only cooked wheat and milk plus bread as pupps...many also feed on garbage,loved when destructive,loved if a straight tail ears pointed..and also people dont sell dogs..instead they are just given free..but getting a free gsd is like winning a world war...so things are opposite..i am talking about my far far village ...not whole country...i am sure even in usa's far villages and towns there maybe unique cases...and also we gotta go with our own traditions especially if other's are not accepted by fellow countrymen....so i am also bound to the chains my customs...but again it does not make me an alien for you people....hope to see averyone in my next threads and questions ..i will make sure that they will make more sense than this...


----------



## WesS (Apr 10, 2015)

> SuperG said:
> 
> 
> > You are correct. You have a unique situation compared to most in this forum and I appreciate your desires to want to train your dog in protection work. Hopefully, your original question will be answered about training by yourself and maybe the help of a friend. I bet it can be done and hopefully someone can help you out from this forum.
> ...



Although it's important to be respectful under your parents roof. Some of the customs you mentioned can change







. And you can change them when you are older. 

Nobody can force anybody to act a certain way. I get financial situations and so forth are different. I get religious concerns and fitting into the society around you. I get the strength of family influence.

But nothing is set in stone. The beautiful thing about the internet is you get exposed to other cultures. Other ways of thinking. Sometimes you may see more value in your way. Other times you might change for what you believe is correct.

I think you should stick around and read as well as post all in the forum. On everything from keeping dogs to dog nutrition. 

Remember there are followers and people who change the world. This is important for everything. People who are first in anything are always met with hard times and resistance. But they also tend to end up the most successful.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

> ....so i am also bound to the chains my customs...but again it does not make me an alien for you people.....


I imagine you are, as are most people in the cultures they live in.....some less than others I suppose...and I hardly doubt anyone is thinking you are "an alien" of any sorts....just a person living in a different part of the world with different cultural practices than most in here....no big deal but still unique compared to the average person in here....and that makes your desires to train your dog more difficult perhaps since you may not have the resources many in here have access to..

Here's a stupid idea but what the heck, I'm full of them....since you stated there is nobody in your village to mentor you on training a protection dog maybe you might become this person over time and down the road help others train their dogs to protect their family and homes. You seem to have the desire obviously and everybody has to start somewhere...regardless of available resources. I did a quick Google of training a protection dog and found enough information to at least investigate what might be available for you to do it on your own and maybe with one other person. I have no idea if the info I looked at is of value but some might be helpful, especially with some input from others in here who have trained their dogs in personal protection.

Who knows, maybe the day might come when your training, effort and research pays off and your dog defends you and your family and then might be allowed to sit with you in your home if you choose.

Don't give up on your goals with your dog.


SuperG


----------



## wolfblood (Jun 14, 2015)

SuperG said:


> I imagine you are, as are most people in the cultures they live in.....some less than others I suppose...and I hardly doubt anyone is thinking you are "an alien" of any sorts....just a person living in a different part of the world with different cultural practices than most in here....no big deal but still unique compared to the average person in here....and that makes your desires to train your dog more difficult perhaps since you may not have the resources many in here have access to..
> 
> Here's a stupid idea but what the heck, I'm full of them....since you stated there is nobody in your village to mentor you on training a protection dog maybe you might become this person over time and down the road help others train their dogs to protect their family and homes. You seem to have the desire obviously and everybody has to start somewhere...regardless of available resources. I did a quick Google of training a protection dog and found enough information to at least investigate what might be available for you to do it on your own and maybe with one other person. I have no idea if the info I looked at is of value but some might be helpful, especially with some input from others in here who have trained their dogs in personal protection.
> 
> ...


Thanks for keeping motivating me...protection was not my goal.i just asked as i said before.....i wanted only a perfect guard dog..but with command training,, not like that she would understand outside on a walk when someone is about to attack and then would protect on her own ,no..i dont really need her ouside....i need her for home guarding...so i am not giving up for anything about her.....she is perfect as a guard dog and being obedient...so nothing else..i even read many things by different dog trainers and leerburg too...so it is now clear and i know the goal perfectly now...you can say i really have done justice to me and my dog...we will get another dog soon and new our home too..so pray for us and also then both of those dogs will have a better home too as compared to current one....


----------



## wolfblood (Jun 14, 2015)

and i did had helpers for sometime..so we did test her ..all the times she was chained at home or outside on a leash with me....e.g,,,guy comes in house gives crazy hand gestures and talks bad,,result she nearly broke her chain that was 15 years ols which held a 32 inches dog..and broke her collar......it was repeated for 3 or 4 times by different people every time she turned in a beast hairs standing and heavy barking...2nd case,,outside a guy coming to us and showing a long stick as if to attack us,,result ..she jumped at him with that force that i nearly broke my arm..so many people said that she is natural..so i think she will make a good guard dog..and where we brought her she bit a kid on his hand who had a big wound....and she bit me too early while playing and on 1st day she jumped on my back making me fell and then bi my shirt and started swinging it..at that time it was her 2nd day with us and i did not mean to do it..i just walked quickly to something and it happened...2nd time couple of naughty kids from neighbourhood came without knocking and me knowing she was unchained so both kids ran back result me being in dirt and her chasing the guys but i got up and siad no in our own language and she stopped...another time it was very dangerous when two guys just started teasing her and one pretended to throw something at her ,,result she broke her chain and attacked i noticed it before she could reach to them i jumped in the air and grabbed her...after that i worked hard on her and now she is calm and has more temprament....and these incidents are just for sharing not for asking if she can be trained or i wnna train her for protection or por to prove she has got potential??just her incidents....


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Very interesting to read your experiences. I am glad that you got her under control now and she is calm.. I think just plain old obedience, like we've talked about would be perfect for her. She sounds like she has a lot of drive already and it just needs to be managed and controlled.. Curious on my part, does she just get aggressive with stangers and an appearing threat or is it with anyone? Are you able to have people over with her out and unleashed?

Also, curious again, where are located? I don't know if you already stated or didn't want to share... just got me wondering. And like SuperG said.. no "alien" it's just cool to be able to chat with people around the globe and you are in a particularly "rare" location in the context of who normally comes on this forum.


----------



## wolfblood (Jun 14, 2015)

wyoung2153 said:


> Very interesting to read your experiences. I am glad that you got her under control now and she is calm.. I think just plain old obedience, like we've talked about would be perfect for her. She sounds like she has a lot of drive already and it just needs to be managed and controlled.. Curious on my part, does she just get aggressive with stangers and an appearing threat or is it with anyone? Are you able to have people over with her out and unleashed?
> 
> Also, curious again, where are located? I don't know if you already stated or didn't want to share... just got me wondering. And like SuperG said.. no "alien" it's just cool to be able to chat with people around the globe and you are in a particularly "rare" location in the context of who normally comes on this forum.


I a m a far away village so it is differrent from the cities or other towns..,about my dog she is very calm outside the house and is extra friendly which i dont like personally..she is aggressive towarda strangers and barks everytime our door is knocked..if threatened inside house with anything she gets very aggressive...and is heavy leahs puller..since we i dont use leash on her so i have no problem with it..she is just as perfect as someone in here for guarding would want...but obedient too..and very playfull.extra playfull..once she punched me with her nail in my throat and also our heads once colided too when i was about to open her chain.my father is the only one who likes gsd here not any other breed..so if you look at herinside our house and then outside you will get an expression that she is trained....and seriously gsd are very different from yours both in structures and behaviours so many things dont work on them that work perfect on yours gsds...


----------

